# Got my New Boat (well, new to me)



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, 

My search is finally over. I found this boat listed out of Pensacola, but at the time it was listed for a lot more money. It is a 32' 1978 Marinette Convertible Flybridge. Comes with twin chrylser v8's that were overhauled in 1998. It's an aluminum boat, but we are going to put some good bottom paint on it this week. It was set up as a dive charter in the great lakes before it was brought down here to Pensacola. 

Before anybody gives me any crap about it, I only paid $6500 for it, so I figured I couldnt get screwed to bad on it. It is in good working order but needs a bath. Will cruise about 25 knots, but I believe it will probably be a fuel hog like crazy. 

So when the cold weather gets here, I'll be posting up some trips to try and get the fuel costs managable. It has a lower helm that will be a good ride on those cold days when it's raining. Here are some pics!

Does anyone have a good (fairly cheap) person that can do bottom paint? I have a quote for $1400 to do the whole thing. Does that sound reasonable. I'm thinking about doing it myself, but I have never done it before, so I really dont know how much work will be involved.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me.. hmm never done any bottom painting but sounds like a decent price... I ask, but did it come with a trailer??


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice ride. Especially for $6,500.

Bottom paint isn't that bad, it's the scrapping and sanding.

Unless there's no paint then you're good.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good deal. Check with someone who really knows paint maybe Johnson supply down off cervantes. Since it's Aluminum there might be something different about the bottom paint but if your willing to put in some elbow grease and the time you could do it yourself. Good luck and the little guy already seems at home on it.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweet boat. I wish I could help you on the paint. I know a few people that will be ready an able to help you dive her.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Outside and inside looks great from the pixs. 

It looks like it has bottom paint on it. What are you looking to do with the bottom paint? Can't see the condition but why not just take it out of the water and pressure wash it then put a black wash on it yourself. 

Those cold winter days I will be happy to help you with fuel.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Based on the pics it looks like you did well. Congrats!


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks like the Bubble Chaser, if i remember he was trying to sell it....am i right?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

The "little guy" on the boat belongs to the previous owner. Those are the pictures that were listed with the boat for sale. The boat is "MUCH" dirtier on the inside now and is going to need some good scrubbing. I think those pics were probably taken last year. 

I want to put bottom paint on it because for now, it stays in the water. I understand that I have to get paint that has no copper in it due to the problem with electrolyis and aluminum. 

It also has a pretty good coat of barnicals on it that I am going to have to scrubb off. 

I was also told that the type of paint I need has a new EPA standard and can only be purchased by someone with a permit to use it. Anyone have any info on that?

Definately looking forward to diving with you guys when it gets to cool to dive my buddies open boat.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *craasch210 (7/31/2008)*
> 
> I was also told that the type of paint I need has a new EPA standard and can only be purchased by someone with a permit to use it. Anyone have any info on that?


Sounds like someone from the County told you that. All the smaller boats such as mine can use the paint bought off the shelf but you can't because you own a large boat. Kinda like you can't work here because you smoke. :banghead

Do it yourself, You will be able to do it in ONE DAY if the paint is still good. Spray wash it and scrub it, then black wash it.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Craasch, that thing is gonna be NICE come this winter....fully enclosed! We're not gonna want to get back in the water after our first surface interval! She looks pretty nice, wish I knew more about boats to help you with what your trying to do it. Good luck.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Deeplines (7/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *craasch210 (7/31/2008)*
> ...




I guess I dont really know what "blackwasing" it means. 

I've never owned a boat that required bottom paint before. As it stands, I will be keeping it on the rack at harbour view marina, So i just want to get the hull back in shape to prevent any corrosion.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat! I saw that one listed a while back, and yes, I think it was a bit more than $6500 when I saw it. I think you did well.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool boat! Congrats....

It will be nice to get out of the weather after dive too...

If you dry store it, you won't need bottom paint after you repair any corrosion. Paying to get the bottom done each year almost makes it cost effective to drystore.....

Sea Ya, Reese


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat Chris. It's going to be a nice one for winter time grouper hunting. Let me know if you just want some help on the bottom paint job. I am good at watching people work while I drink your beer. J/K. Seriously, let me know if you want a hand. 

This looks like what you need. There are some prep instructions on the website as well.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=887


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, Well we got the boat out of the water today over at the Harbor View Marina (the boats new home). The plan was to scrape the bottom good and then go over it with a good pressure washer and then put it back in the water. After talking to many people who know more about boat bottoms than me, we have decided not to do any bottom paint, due to the fact that it will be kept high and dry. 

So it sounded like an easy job, I figured maybe a couple of hours give or take. I couldnt have possibly been more wrong. When they lifted the boat out of the water, the barnicals and thick layer of goo that was on the boat smelled like a million rotting corpses (except worse). So I proceeded to do some of the boat as the pressure washer sent a majority of the filth back on top of me, in my hair, on my clothes, mouth, you get the idea. 

While all of this was going on, I'm pretty sure that some of the microscopic things living on the bottom of the boat were bitting me after they landed on me, because I kept feeling what felt like bee stings followed by red welts. This process went on for about an hour when some guy walked up to me (employee of the marina) and said, "you know we can do that for ya for pretty cheap."

He didnt get the words out of his mouth before I was stripping my shirt off and handing him all of the pressure washing equipment. Turns out, it only costs $160 for them to do the bottom, which in my opinion, is worth every single penny. I would gladly have paid them twice that the way I was feeling.

So we put the boat back in the water (they are cleaning the hull in the morning) and took a nice ride out in the bay. Looks looks likes everything checks out OK. The thick layer of barnicals really seemed to have and effect on the speed of the boat. 

Just thought I would share my misery with you guys.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's pretty funny - sounds well worth the $160. Hope you'll be diving from it soon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Chris!!!!

That will be PERFECT this winter!! Congrats man!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice boat!!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

looks like the boat from free willy


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Chris,

COngrats! I will see you in the parking lot next week when we get back! I hope you enjoy it!



DK


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome Chris! Can't wait to hear how the maiden voyage went.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

*op*



craasch210 said:


> Well,
> 
> My search is finally over. I found this boat listed out of Pensacola, but at the time it was listed for a lot more money. It is a 32' 1978 Marinette Convertible Flybridge. Comes with twin chrylser v8's that were overhauled in 1998. It's an aluminum boat, but we are going to put some good bottom paint on it this week. It was set up as a dive charter in the great lakes before it was brought down here to Pensacola.
> 
> ...


kj blkb l


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice boat! I recall seeing it posted on CL. And yes, I would expect a clean hull will up your mph and fuel economy to some degree. Congrats!


----------

